# Mavs vs Kings (Nov 2)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (0-0) vs Sacramento Kings (0-0)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:

















*</center>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder if Michael Finley is gonna play in this game...

It would be awesome if Sac started Bibby and BJax and the Mavs started Terry and DHarris.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:wave:

Kings board game thread


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully we can keep the form from our last preseason game up, 112-93. Dirk had 30 and Damp had 15 rebounds. It would be good if we got off to that start again.

http://www.nba.com/games/20041028/SACDAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NBA Beat: Mavericks also are limping into opener 



> Maybe when the Kings and Dallas Mavericks meet this week they can exchange medical charts and healing ointments.
> 
> The Kings' injury woes include Greg Ostertag and Doug Christie, both of whom will miss the preseason game against the Mavericks on Thursday and could also sit out the season opener against the same club Nov. 2.
> 
> ...



thanks Peja Vu


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

the mavs will win 105 to 94


the mavs are almost healthy now theo

Mavericks nearly full strength

Everyone expected to make roster works together for first time


09:04 PM CDT on Friday, October 29, 2004


By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News



It took 24 days and a lot of time in the training room, but it finally happened. 

The Mavericks conducted their first practice with everyone they expect to be on the active roster this season. 

"I just went nuts and kept them here for about 3 ½ hours," Mavericks coach Don Nelson said after Friday's session. 

"The offense was clicking. The defense was sharp. I was very pleased with the practice." 

Not everyone went full speed. Michael Finley and Jerry Stackhouse, who has said he won't be ready to play in Tuesday night's opener, worked cautiously. 

Marquis Daniels sat out when the team began to scrimmage full court. 

But Nelson wants everyone to practice the next three days so they can get a feel for each other. 

"I want to ensure everybody is on the floor, even if they're not 100 percent, so we can start learning each other's moves," Nelson said. "I don't know if four days is enough, but it's better than no days." 

Briefly: Don Nelson said even if Marquis Daniels is able to play against Sacramento on Tuesday night, he won't start him until he's able to play his way into shape. Nelson said Josh Howard will start at small forward against the Kings. ... The club cut three players – Derek Hood, Jason Sasser and Felipe Lopez – to get its roster down to 15 players.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs: 111
Kings: 99

Dirk: 29 Points
Dampier: 13 Rebounds
Terry: 11 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What will the minute breakdown for the SG/SF rotation be?

SG: Finley (34) Terry (10) Howard (4)
SF: Howard (35) Dirk (4) Finley (3)

I don't know, that why I think we should of kept Sasser, at least until Quis and Stack get back


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 105*
Dallas 100

Peja 29pts
Webb 18rbs
Bibby 11asts


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DAL - 114
SAC - 113

Dirk: 50 pts
Damp: 25 boards
Harris: 15 asts


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DHarris is starting in this game.

We have a Wisconsin backcourt now.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

lol the mavs big men are looking good. dampier has like 3 dunks (including a sweet oop from harris) daniels is contributing off the bench. he blew by peja for a dunk. dirk is on fire. This mavs team is gonna be nice


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Terry played 16 minutes :sour: 

I still cant believe my boy Devin Harris beat him out for the starting PG spot.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dallas is looking VERY good.

Dampier really helps out interior D.

Their team is a lot more balanced then in the past


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> the mavs will win 105 to 94


four points off of the kings score. almost a perfect prediction. lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dirk was killing it tonight. 



Nights like this for Dirk should be quite frequent now that Walker, Jamison, and Nash are gone. 



Dampier is a force inside. He's easily the best interior player they've had in a long time. 



I liked the way Devin Harris played tonight. He hardly ever forced things, and he let the game come to him, which is what he should do in this offense. I'm surprised that Terry didn't play more, but I'm sure Harris and Terry will probably split minutes at the position eventually. 



Overall, Dallas is a powerhouse on offense. Damn, they are loaded. Defensively there was still some problems, but Dallas will rarely lose when they shoot like they did tonight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woah, I predicted that it would be 106-99 to the Mavs with Dirk 30 points and Dev 8 assists.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good game by dallas. Stupid TNT should have showed the game. Better than that ugly game of houston and detroit.

I think that Dallas is going to be very good this year and probably better than when they had nash and all the other guys. 

You guys have a contender now. :greatjob:

Hope we meet in the playoffs.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is all just after one game? We should start making predictions like being a contender after the first month at least.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dallas = Dirk + Devin + Daniels + Dampier = Depth

Defense?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------

